# Japanese beetle fly (not June Bug)



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I posted a description of a "June Bug" fly last week, and it is actually a Japanese Beetle. It's made using a coffee bean. Here's the site where I found the fly. It works great!

http://www.about-flyfishing.com/library/weekly/aa073102a.htm


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

looks good---i like simple flies that are effective---thanks


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't wait to try some. Hopefully this weekend.

Also, if you want a smaller beetle, these are easy to tie and work like a charm under trees.

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytying/fotw2/080700fotw.html

The deer hair tends to break after a few fish so tie a few BUT I suggest continuing to fish the fly with the hair fraying, they seem to work better until they completely fall apart.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome! looks real! wish i tied flies. i would make a couple. today is the 1st day i caught fish on top. i used a hi vis beetle with rubber legs so i know this would have to work for gills and bass for sure!


----------



## LaraLambe (Oct 23, 2013)

Actually these bees are really irritating they can ruin all your plants because if the make nest near them so you can't do anything to survive so it's better to take some safety for that.

www.termiterescue.com.au


----------

